# triptorelin does it do what people claim 100mcg to restore hpta



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

found this on the net im sick of the endo's sayin i look normal and im not really wanting to use trt just yet so has anyone used or have any more info on this pep

We are excited to be able to bring to the market a new research peptide that that stimulates the hypothalamus to secrete GnRH into the hypophysial portal bloodstream which results in the activation of proteins involved in the synthesis and secretion of the gonadotropins LH and FSH.

In males LH (Luteinizing hormone) stimulates Leydig cell production of testosterone.

In males FSH (Follicle-stimulating hormone) stimulates the maturation of seminiferous tubules and spermatogenesis.

We think this is revolutionary. Why?

In the past the options may have been clomiphene and tamoxifen. There is a significant amount of research today that illuminates the following side-effects of those SERMs: low libido, erectile dysfunction, emotional instability, ocular toxicity and hepatocellular carcinoma- just to name a few.

The other option may have been HCG. A fine option. But one that requires a very specific daily protocol, and a protocol that if not followed in a disciplined manner, may damage the endocrine system further.

Besides, GnRH is a naturally occurring neurohormone. The body does not produce clomiphene citrate, tamoxifen or *HCG naturally (*unless you are pregnant).

The problem with GnRH in the past has been that in order for it to effectively exert its actions upon the pituitary gland, several pulses over several days would need to be stimulated. These required an infusion pump in many cases. Or if too much GnRH was given it would eventually decrease pituitary secretion of gonadotropins.

After several agonists and analogues of GnRH later- we now have triptorelin.

The research peptide triptorelin is a decapeptide that is modeled after the hypothalamic neurohormone GnRH, that interacts with the gonadotropin-releasing hormone receptor to elicit its biologic response, the release of the pituitary hormones FSH and LH.

We have found the exact amount of triptorelin (100mcg) to administer to stimulate the release of LH and FSH and at the same time not overexert its effects on the pituitary gland.

That is one-singular injection of triptorelin (100mcg) to completely restore endocrine function! One and done!!!

The protocol is found in the triptorelin test that is used clinically to diagnose disease of the endocrine system. Below is the medical abstract that illustrates the success of this peptide in restoring endocrine function:

Anabolic steroids purchased on the Internet as a cause of prolonged hypogonadotropic hypogonadism

Objective

To report a case of hypogonadotropic hypogonadism due to the chronic abuse of anabolic steroids purchased over the Internet.

Design

Case report.

Setting

Endocrinology unit of the University of Brescia.

Patient(s)

A 34-year-old man.

Intervention(s)

A single dose (100 ***956;g) of triptorelin (triptorelin test).

Main Outcome Measure(s)

Clinical symptoms, androgen normalization, levels of serum testosterone, follicle-stimulating hormone, and luteinizing hormone.

Result(s)

Within 1 month, the patient's serum testosterone was in the normal range, and he reported a return to normal energy and libido.

Case report

A 34-year-old man presented to our department in September 2008 for loss of libido and energy and for mild depression. He was a computer programmer and a nonprofessional bodybuilder with an unremarkable personal medical history. He admitted to having used doping drugs since he was 21 years old. More specifically, he would perform cycles of intramuscular injections of nandrolone (25 mg) and stanazol (25 mg) daily for 8 weeks, followed by mesterolone (50 mg/day) for 15 days. Then he would then take clomiphene citrate (50 mg/day) for 1 week, followed by an injection of human chorionic gonadotropin (2,000 IU) three times in 1 week. He had repeated these cycles from 1995 to 2005. From 2005 to August 2008, to his nandrolone and stanazol cycle he added an intramuscular injection of boldenone (50 mg) daily for 3 weeks. He said he had bought all the drugs on the Internet.

The patient was 175 cm tall and 80 kg, and he appeared very muscular and toned. His blood pressure and pulse rate were normal. Examination of his heart, lungs, and abdomen were likewise unremarkable. The physical examination showed normal secondary sexual characteristics, but the genital examination revealed bilateral testicular atrophy (volume 2.9 mL and weak consistence). Despite his testicular atrophy, the semen analysis revealed a normal count (79 × x106spermatozoa/mlmL) and mild morphology derangements (between 46% and 58%). The blood count and chemistry were normal, but his level of creatine kinase was 454 IU/L (normal range: 20--170 IU/L), alanine aminotransferase 61 IU/L (normal range: 5--50 IU/L), and aspartate aminotransferase 23 IU/L (normal range: 5--50 IU/L).

In February 2009, the patient continued to report loss of libido and great tiredness. A second physical examination was performed. His levels of alanine transferase and creatine kinase were all within the normal range, but the endocrinologic investigations were still abnormal with the exception of sex hormone-binding globulin level. *The patients testosterone measured 0.3 ng/mL - normal range is between 2.0 ng/mL and 12 ng/ML. Because the situation had persisted for months after ASS withdrawal, we administered a single dose (100 ***956;g) of triptorelin (triptorelin test), which showed a normal response (Fig. 1). Ten days after the triptorelin test, the patient reported a great amelioration of energy, and his serum testosterone was 7.0 ng/mL. One month later, his serum testosterone was within the normal range, and he reported a return to normal libido and energy.


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

1 injection pct, sounds too good to be true lol


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wey I've never used steroids but for the guys who do sounds like a lot time n effort n probs muny will b saved, I mite get some after my holiday, get my hormones checked regular anyway at least once a fortnight, and see if this does what it's claims to and report back, bt ill only be able to do it if the endo doesnt give me any treatment


----------



## doubleh (Jun 10, 2009)

What is triptorelin?

Triptorelin is a form of hormone therapy called

an LHRH (luteinizing hormone-releasing

hormone) agonist. There are two brands of the

same drug, which are called Decapeptyl®

SR

and Gonapeptyl®

Depot. These are given at

different stages of prostate cancer.

Triptorelin and other LHRH agonists work by

stopping the brain from telling your body to

make testosterone. Without testosterone the

prostate cancer cells are not able to grow.

Triptorelin will not cure prostate cancer but it

can keep the cancer under control for many

months or years.

If it tells your balls to stop making test.......i dont really understand how that helps ? Can anyone explain ?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

didnt no it could that maybe thats why i read it can cause a chemical castration (if thats the right word im lookin for)


----------



## doubleh (Jun 10, 2009)

The info is from here. http://prostatecanceruk.org/media/11717/triptorelin.pdf

Ive never heard of it before


----------



## doubleh (Jun 10, 2009)

and havent you been told all of this before ?? http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/174107-triptorelin.html


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Not read those links yet will do in a min but very sceptics of the initial post and the way it repeatedly target Internet purchased steriods and the reported dosing and selected compounds used don't add up plus the fact what the guys saying he's used for over ten years and is yet only 80kg at 176cm A very average weight for a 'very to ed and muscular' man.

All seems a bit fishy.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

But then reading the first link it states the bodies normal reaction to this drug is to produce more test: and should be noted it's use as cancer drug is on a continual injection basis and given in

Higher doses mg's the theory above is based on a one off dose in the mcg's so can only think its all based around these factors.

Im interested in finding out more:

Flare

A few days before you start treatment with triptorelin, you may take a short course of another type of hormone therapy drug called an anti-androgen, such as bicalutamide, flutamide or cyproterone acetate. This is to prevent the body's normal response

to the first injection, which is to produce testosterone. This temporary rise in testosterone could cause the cancer to grow more quickly for a short time. This is known as flare. Taking an anti-androgen tablet can help to prevent this flare. You will start taking the tablets a week or so before the first injection and continue taking them for a week or two afterwards.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I do see a few things wrong with this marketing type post.

This statement seems a bit scare mongering, and deception

.

*"In the past the options may have been clomiphene and tamoxifen. There is a significant amount of research today that illuminates the following side-effects of those SERMs: low libido, erectile dysfunction, emotional instability, ocular toxicity and hepatocellular carcinoma- just to name a few."*

First of all is it the side effects of SERMS causing this or the lack of androgens which cause the low libido, ED, emotional instability?

Ocular toxicity is a problem, but dose and time related and goes away after use.

Hepatocellular carcinoma?

Liver cancer?

Oh come on, some guys are on anadrol, yet are going to worry about some short term use of SERMS?

Please:lol:

Or this:

*"The other option may have been HCG. A fine option. But one that requires a very specific daily protocol, and a protocol that if not followed in a disciplined manner, may damage the endocrine system further."*

First of all, not daily protocol, and not even specific, and damage is huge doses long term, and never recommended here.

Testicular function is paramount for recovery.

Not heard of one guy having a damaged endocrine system.

I find this very hard to believe:

*"That is one-singular injection of triptorelin (100mcg) to completely restore endocrine function! One and done!!!"*

If testicular function is not achieved, then this would be a hard sell.

First of all the pituitary comes online far faster than the testicles, which could take months.

We all know using HCG during keeps testicular function.

The SERMS just allow LH and FSH to come back faster, which is good.

Sure triptorelin would be a good addition to HCG once testicular function was achieved.

But wrong dose could cause some form of chemical castration.

His cycle:

*"More specifically, he would perform cycles of intramuscular injections of nandrolone (25 mg) and stanazol (25 mg) daily for 8 weeks, followed by mesterolone (50 mg/day) for 15 days. "*

175mg of deca a week, 25mg of winny, for 8 weeks then 15 days of proviron.

Pretty tame if you ask me, recovery should be pretty easy.

His PCT:

*"Then he would then take clomiphene citrate (50 mg/day) for 1 week, followed by an injection of human chorionic gonadotropin (2,000 IU) three times in 1 week."*

Now this is pretty funny.

Generally after a cycle depending on the cycle it may take 10 times the amount of HCG, and 8.5 times that amount of clomid.

Now this dudes cycle probably would have been pretty easy to recover on, and to be honest they never listed his LH and FSH levels.

But, his sperm count was basically normal this would suggest that he pretty much had to be close to recovered or could very easily.

10 days after his trip shot he felt normal.

First of all it reads like marketing hype, uses one dude, and one that has probably less gear for less time than most here.

It is of no surprise to me this could be so, but then again same time using clomid at 100mg a day would have sorted him out as well.

Price would be a bit more expensive at 50 bucks for one shot.

I do see it could have some use, and we will know more as time goes on when others use it.

I do think that one could use HCG throughout to keep testicular function, then take a shot of trip just as the gear is about clear with HCG still in the mix.

5 days from last HCG shot a shot of trip then probably would not be a bad idea.

Just speculative though.


----------



## 956Vette (Jan 6, 2010)

Hoddsy said:


> 1 injection pct, sounds too good to be true lol


Yes, total fraud/scam - that abuser/liar likely simply injected testosterone (that's where my bet is placed....)


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

I've used it and it ain't all that.

I've still got 2 vials in my fridge


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Yes it worked on that one guy but has not been widely replicated and lots of people on the net saying it hasnt worked for them though hard to verify the quality of the peptide...


----------



## MS30 (May 21, 2013)

Superhorse said:


> Yes it worked on that one guy but has not been widely replicated and lots of people on the net saying it hasnt worked for them though hard to verify the quality of the peptide...


Does anyone know where I can find the study for the person that used *600mcg* of Triptorelin over the course of 3 days, and had a full recovery


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think it was only one guy in the study.

Most feel it is not all that it is cracked up to be.


----------

